# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Αγορά εκκολαπτικής μηχανής....!!!!!!!!

## xarhs

παιδια επειδη αποφασισα να αγορασω μια μικρη κλωσσομηχανη........ διαλεξα μια φθηνη και ηθελα και τη δικια σας γνωμη....!!!!!!
βρηκα αυτην στα 75 ευρω....


και την παρειγγειλα........ εσεις τι λετε?
δεν με νοιαζει θα τα γυριζω εγω τα αυγα

----------


## serafeim

Εγω σου ειπα την γνωμη μου!!!
καλορυζικη!!!

----------


## panos70

καλορυζικη Χαρη ειναι για κοτοπουλακια ;

----------


## xarhs

ναι για κοτοπουλακια την θελω πανο........ αλλα και για οτι αλλο προκυψει

----------


## Peri27

αν και δεν ξέρω πολλά τη βρίσκω μια χαρά  :Happy:

----------


## adreas

Μια  χαρά  είναι!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

ειλικρινα παιδια αν καποιος τη δοκιμασε και δεν του αρεσε η ειχε αποτυχιες ας μου το πει............!!!!!!

----------


## αντρικος

Μια χαρα ειναι χαρη το μονο που ειπαμε ειναι λαμπα να παρεις κα 2-3λαμπες παραπανο γιατι καινε ευκολα αντε με το καλο και θελουμε φοτο οταν γεμισει κοτοπουλλακια!! :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χαρη με λιγοτερα λεφτα θα φτιαξεις μια μηχανη για οσα αυγα θελεις. τα μονα εξοδα ειναι ο θερμοστατης ελγουιλ αις. 
αυτη η κατασκευη ειναι η καλυτερη Κατασκευή κλωσομηχανής βήμα βήμα! 
αλλη μια ειναι αυτη http://klossomixani.blogspot.gr/2012/09/blog.html και θα βρουμε και αλλες αν θες.

----------


## serafeim

Αυτο που σου ελεγα Χαρη!!  :winky:

----------


## Anestisko

Χαρη το μονο που γνωριζω για αυτες τις συσκευες ειναι οτι καινε πολυ ρευμα......
 σου το λεω γιατι κατι παρομοιο ειχε και συγγενικο μου προσωπο....
 τωρα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο καλυτερη ειναι η δικια σου συσκευη....

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ακυρωσα τελικα την παραγγελια και θα παρω αυτην.........
ανεστη μου εβαλες ιδεα και ψαχνω τα watt τωρα

----------


## οδυσσέας

οποια και να παρεις απο αυτες το πολυ την δευτερη χρονια θα τις πεταξεις...

----------


## geofil

Η συγκεκριμένη είναι στα 100W αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Την έχω δοκιμάσει.
Η θερμοκρασία που κρατάει είναι σταθερότατη στους 37,5 βαθμούς.
Και εγώ είμαι υπέρ της φυσικής εκκόλαψης πάντως.

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο αμα σου πω οτι με πληροφορησαν και δεν θα την παρω τελικα θα το πιστεψεις....??
εγω την ηθελα για περιπτωσεις οπως αυτη που μου γενναγε η κλωσσα μεσα στα αλλα αυγα
αλλα να βαλω να βγαλω και αυγα απο χηνες παπιες φραγκοκοτες που εχουν μερες εκκολαψης διαφορετικες

----------


## panoss

Ωραίες είναι οι εκκολαπτικές μηχανές!!Είχα κάποτε 1 αλλά την έδωσα..

----------


## birdy_num_num

Δεν παίρνεις 2-3 νανούλες και να βγάζεις ό,τι πουλιά θες (όχι πάπιες-χήνες, αλλά όλα τα 'στεριανά' από ορτύκι, πέρδικα, φασιανό, μέχρι φραγκόκοτα και κανονική κότα) με φυσικό τρόπο, με μάνα να τα μεγαλώνει με στοργή και προσοχή και χωρίς κόστος. Οι νανούλες είναι σαν τα περιστέρια και τα καναρίνια, μόλις δουν τον σωστό αριθμό αυγών (~15) κλωσσάνε. Το πρώτο-δεύτερο βράδυ και όσο κοιμάται αλλάζεις τα αυγά και είσαι έτοιμος! (βέβαια υπάρχουν και κάποια άλλα τρικ όταν χρησιμοποιείς παραμάνες, άμα το αποφασίσεις σου στέλνω info).

----------


## xarhs

> Δεν παίρνεις 2-3 νανούλες και να βγάζεις ό,τι πουλιά θες (όχι πάπιες-χήνες, αλλά όλα τα 'στεριανά' από ορτύκι, πέρδικα, φασιανό, μέχρι φραγκόκοτα και κανονική κότα) με φυσικό τρόπο, με μάνα να τα μεγαλώνει με στοργή και προσοχή και χωρίς κόστος. Οι νανούλες είναι σαν τα περιστέρια και τα καναρίνια, μόλις δουν τον σωστό αριθμό αυγών (~15) κλωσσάνε. Το πρώτο-δεύτερο βράδυ και όσο κοιμάται αλλάζεις τα αυγά και είσαι έτοιμος! (βέβαια υπάρχουν και κάποια άλλα τρικ όταν χρησιμοποιείς παραμάνες, άμα το αποφασίσεις σου στέλνω info).


εγω εχω κοτες  7 κοτες........... οι 4 απο αυτες ειναι ημικανονικες και  κλωσσανε καθε χρονο
και ενα νανακι το οποιο τωρα ξεκινησε να γενναει αυγα


το προβλημα που προεκυψε ειναι οτι σε μια κλωσσα που εχω μου γενναγε μια κοτα μεσα , και θα εχω σχεδον 7 μερες διαφορα γεννησης απο τα κοτοπουλακια.
ιδου η αποδειξη.....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## birdy_num_num

Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα. Πάντως με λίγη οργάνωση λύνεται. Πάλια όταν είχα τα θηράματα έβαζα τα νανάκια να κλωσσάνε 3 φορές το χρόνο (είναι πολύ καλές μάνες, μπορούν να κλωσάνε συνέχεια φτάνει να τις οργανώσεις σωστά): 1) νωρίς την άνοιξη με αυγα φασιανού ή περδικας (ποτέ ανάμικτα γιατί καταλαβαίνει τις διαφορετικές φωνές και θα σκοτώσει είτε τα μεν είτε τα δε) που γεννάνε μόνο τότε, 2) κατά τις αρχές ιουνίου με αυγά φραγκόκοτας ή ορτυκιού, 3) αύγουστο τα δικά τους!

Τα τρικ που είναι απαραίτητα για να τις οργανώσεις καλά! 1) φωλιές: δεν πρέπει να είναι χτισμένες αλλά να μπορούν να μετακινηθούν (π.χ. ξυλόκουτα ή τενεκέδες τυριού ή μικρά τελάρα της λαϊκής, 2) σημειώνεις με μολύβι τα καλά αυγά πριν τα βάλεις (έτσι ξέρεις τι έχεις ή αν έχει γεννήσει καμιά άλλη μέσα στη φωλιά), 3) αφού αλλάξεις τα αυγά και μετά από 2-3 μέρες που κλωσσά καλά (για να τα συνηθίσει, ειδικά αν είναι αυγά από άλλο πουλί)  παίρνεις τη φωλιά ολόκληρη με την κλώσα και τα αυγά (το βράδυ που κοιμάται αλλιώς θα την παρατήσει. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! δεν την πειράζεις, δεν την σηκώνεις την κλώσα, παίρνεις ολόκληρη τη φωλιά μαζί) και τη βάζεις σε έναν περιορισμένο χώρο/μεγάλο κλουβί με ποτίστρα και ταϊστρα. Μόλις τέλειωσες! όταν έρθουν οι μέρες βγάζεις τα πουλάκια από την φωλιά (επειδή οι φορητές φωλιές είναι συνήθως ψηλές τα μωρά δεν μπορούν να βγουν μόνα τους και αν δεν τα βγάλεις εσύ θα πεθάνουν από ασιτία) τα βάζεις στο κλουβί με τη μάνα τους που τα μεγαλώνει μια χαρά! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! το κλουβί είναι σημαντικό! αν μεταφέρεις τη φωλιά σε άλλο μεγάλο χώρο δεν θα την βρίσκει όταν σηκωθεί για φαγητό και θα την παρατήσει, ενώ αν είναι μέσα σε κλουβί δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή από το να επιστρέψει. Τα κλουβιά για κλώσσες που είχα εγώ ήταν homemade (τα κάναμε με τον πατέρα μου) και ήταν 1.20x0.8x0.8 m. 

Άλλο τρικ για αύξηση απόδοσης χωρίς βιμηχανοποίηση: συνήθως βάζαμε αυγά του ίδιου πουλιού (φασιανός ή πέρδικα) σε 2-3 κλώσες την ίδια μέρα, οπότε τα πουλιά βγαίνανε μαζί και το πρώτο βράδυ στον ύπνο τα μετεφέραμε μόνο σε μια για να τα μεγαλώσει. Οπότε η άλλες 1-2 ετοιμαζότανε για την επόμενη 'γέννα' με άλλο πουλί (π.χ. φραγκόκοτα) πολύ γρηγορότερα.

Με αυτές τις διαδικασίες ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησα εκκολαπτική μηχανή, λάμπες, φροντίδ για μωρά κλπ. Τα κάνανε όλα οι παραμάνες!

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες.... φετος θα δοκιμασω και με αλλα ειδη πουλιων αλλα δεν ξερω ποια.
σκευτομαι για χηνες και φραγκοκοτες.
αλλα δεν εχω πισινες και τετοια

----------


## birdy_num_num

Καλή επιτυχία! Για χήνες δεν ξέρω (δεν είχα ποτέ), αλλά για φραγκόκοτες αν χρειαστείς τίποτα πες μου, αν και δε νομίζω, γιατί είναι από τα πιο εύκολα πουλιά. Αν έχεις ενήλικες μάνες δικές σου και πολύ χώρο μπορεί να κλωσήσουν και μόνες τους (αλλά χρειάζονται πολύυυυυυυ χώρο, καλό καμουφλάζ και να κάνεις ότι δε τις βλέπεις, αλλιώς νανάκι-εγγύηση!).

----------


## RacingPigeon

έχω δυο μηχανές covatutto, αλλά οι δικές μου είναι τετράγωνες! σου εύχομαι πολλές επιτυχίες ::

----------


## xarhs

τελικα δεν πηρα καμια...... ειπα να το παω με φυσικο τροπο  ::

----------


## RacingPigeon

ο φυσικός είναι ο καλύτερος, πίστεψε με, έκανες πολύ καλά.  :: 
Εγώ μάλιστα τις δικές μου μηχανές τις έχω στην άκρη, διότι είναι σκέτη αγανάκτηση, ειδικά το καθάρισμα και η απολύμανση τους.Αλλά βλέπεις από ενθουσιασμό τις πήρα. Τίποτα καλύτερο από τις κλώσες!!!
Έχω όμως γνωστούς που ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί, τις προτιμούν. 
Ο μόνος λόγος που βρίσκω ίσως είναι επειδή μπορούν και βγάζουν πολλά πουλιά με την πρώτη (αν δεν στραβώσει κάτι κατά την διαδικασία και είναι πανεύκολο να πάει κάτι στραβά).

----------


## xarhs

γεμησα πουλακια κωστα....... οι κλωσσες τα μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα τα πουλακια.

τις αφηνεις με τα αυγα , μονες τους τα γυρνουν , μονες τους τα βοηθουν να βγουν.

και επισης μολις εκκολαυθουν , τα βοηθαει παρα πολυ στο καθαρισμα και σε πολλα αλλα που η κλωσσομηχανη δεν προκειτε ποτε να προσφερει , γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι μια μηχανη , και την μανα δεν θα μπορεσει ποτε να την αντικαταστησει

----------


## douriakos

xarh μια κλωσσομηχανη ειναι παντα χρησιμη, εγω εχω αυτην εδω και χρονια και την χρησιμοποιω συνεχεια! και δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο! πατα google θα την βρεις*Εκκολαπτική μηχανή Cova 54 ημιαυτόματη NOVITAL ΙΤΑΛΙΑΣ*

----------


## xarhs

ωραια μηχανη..!!!

Νικο οντως σε μερικες εκτακτες περιπτωσεις καλο ειναι να βρισκεται μια μηχανη..... αλλα απο κει και περα με τις κλωσσες μια χαρα τα καταφερνω.

----------


## douriakos

xarh αν θες ομως να ασχολειθεις με πουλια ρατσας δεν γινεται με εκκολαπτικη! πχ τωρα οι δικιες σου κοτεσ θα κανουν 130-160 αβγα το χρονο για  3 χρονια μετα θα κανουν ελαχιστα οι δικιες μου κανουν 320 .... δεν γινοταν χωρις εκκολαπτικη οταν αγοραζεις 15 ευρο το κοτοπουλακι των 4-5 ημερων!

----------


## xarhs

εμενα γεννανε πολυ λιγοτερα αυγα απο 320 οι κοτες μου... αλλα δεν μειωνονται πολυ καθε χρονο , γιατι  εγω δεν μπορω να τις σφαξω και τις κραταω οσο περισσοτερο γινετε.....

----------


## RacingPigeon

Χάρη, βάλε καμία φώτο να δούμε, κοντινές κυρίως  :: 

τώρα που βρίσκομαι στο forum, πρέπει να αρχίσω να βγάζω και εγώ καμία φώτο, αν και αυτή την εποχή δεν έχω και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο

----------


## Anastasis

χαρη αν ακομη ενδιαφερεσε για την μηχανη κοιταξε εδω 

********
********

την δευτερη την εχει ενας φιλος μου και ειναι πολυ ικανοποιοιμενος

----------

